# Null Stern Hotel ^^



## aristocat (13 Dicembre 2009)

Da quello che ho capito, è ricavato da un bunker nucleare svizzero costruito durante la Guerra Fredda.
Poi è stato ristrutturato da due fratelli artisti che hanno capito il potenziale di questa struttura. 
Lo ammetto: è proprio il mio genere :mexican:
Non tanto per il suo carattere low-cost (che comunque apprezzo infinitamente :up quanto per l'originalità e l'intraprendenza del progetto in sè. 
Ecco il sito
http://www.null-stern-hotel.ch; ma segnalo anche lo spot su youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzR0kHvyUHo.
Mi sa che questa struttura a "0 stelle" non sarà l'ultima della serie...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Dicembre 2009)

Ne ho sentito parlare. Sinceramente l'idea di stare sottoterra mi prende alle balle... sono leggermente claustrofobica 
Immagino che per una coppia in viaggio di nozze sia l'ideale:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (13 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne ho sentito parlare. Sinceramente l'idea di stare sottoterra mi prende alle balle... sono leggermente claustrofobica
> Immagino che per una coppia in viaggio di nozze sia l'ideale:carneval:


Chiaro, devi essere nello spirito giusto per scegliere di passare la notte così :carneval:! Ma d'altronde -piaccia o no - questa è una location indimenticabile per ... momenti indimenticabili! :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Chiaro, devi essere nello spirito giusto per scegliere di passare la notte così :carneval:! Ma d'altronde -piaccia o no - questa è una location indimenticabile per ...* momenti indimenticabili!* :rotfl:


Soprattutto in caso d'incendio:carneval:

Perdonate l'umorismo nero ma appena vedo locali interrati e' la prima cosa a cui penso... e infatti non entro:sonar:


----------

